# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Desmontando el mito de las energías renovables

## F. Lázaro

Otra demoledora entrada de Euan Mearns en el blog Energy Matters en el que se desmonta paso a paso la mayor trola contada por los gurús y profetas del 100% renovable, que las energías renovables bajan el precio de la electricidad. Claro que sí, y los Reyes Magos son un principio físico...

Sólo hay que echar un vistazo al caso alemán. Alemania está haciendo grandes esfuerzos para ser el país con la electricidad más cara de Europa con tanta placa solar y tanto molinillo, y todo ello sin bajar las emisiones de CO2. El ridículo que están haciendo es de dimensiones épicas: quitando nucleares, que producen energía a raudales, barata y libre de CO2, por esos cacharrines verdes, que tampoco emiten CO2 pero producen mucha menos energía, de forma intermitente, y la poca que producen lo hacen a precio de oro. Y mientras manteniendo el parque de generación convencional de carbón y gas natural... todo muy lógico.

Lástima que el artículo esté en inglés y no en español, porque es arrollador. 




> http://euanmearns.com/green-mytholog...n-electricity/
> 
> *Green Mythology and the High Price of European Electricity*
> Posted on August 17, 2015 by Euan Mearns	
> 
> The price of residential electricity in the EU is correlated with the level of renewable energy installed on a per capita basis. The data shows that more renewables leads to higher electricity bills. The notion that renewable energy is cheap is one of five Green energy myths discussed.
> 
> A few weeks ago Willis Eschenbach posting at WUWT and Jonathan Drake posting at Paul Homewood produced a chart showing a relationship between European residential electricity prices and the installed renewable energy (RE = wind + solar) per capita for a number of European countries that I have reproduced below. I thought this was one of the most interesting charts I’d seen for a while and wanted to write a post on it, but Dave Rutledge posting at Judith Curry beat me to it.
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (07-sep-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Que fuerte

----------


## termopar

Euan Mearns y Roger Andrews.  Tanto monta Monta tanto, isabel como fernando.....jejjeje, estos jubilados ya no saben que hacer con su tiempo. Grandes entre los grandes. 
Y me sorprende, sr. Lázaro con su discurso: 


> Otra demoledora entrada


 Juas, del verano del 2015 jojojo.

Veo que esta muy interesado por lo que ocurre en Alemania, junto a estos dos simpáticos amigos, le daré información más "fuerte", reveladora y actualizada:




> *La transición energética alemana: una apuesta inteligente para la sostenibilidad*
> 
> Publicado por: Redacción EFEverde  2 septiembre, 2016 Bruselas
> 
> Por Laura Fernández y Fernando Heller.- 
> 
> *La transición energética de Alemania (“Energiewende”), se sustenta en dos pilares: energías renovables y eficacia en el uso de las fuentes de energía existentes. Pero esta apuesta estratégica va mucho más allá. Además de contribuir a reducir la dependencia germana de la importación de energía, las medidas de eficacia energética han permitido crear miles de nuevos puestos de trabajo, según se explica en esta infografía de Euroefe.euractiv.es.*
> 
> Alemania ha optado por reestructurar su suministro energético para que más del 80% de la energía consumida provenga de fuentes renovables de aquí a 2050. Además, el fuerte incremento en el uso de energías renovables como la solar y la eólica ha proporcionado más flexibilidad al mercado eléctrico alemán.
> ...


Referencia:http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/la-...ostenibilidad/

----------

